# Dog fixed cost ?



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys
I am getting a female Britt 14 mo old and am curious about what it costs
to get the dog fixed ? 

I am in Salt Lake valley around 8400 S 5400 W




P.S. appreciate the reply Bird !


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

$50 at the Big Fix mobile clinic.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

So where is the Big Fix mobile clinic ?
Since it's mobile do I just cruise through back alley's ? :lol:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.utahpets.org/nmhcms/tabid/74/default.aspx
Here's a link to their December schedule:
http://www.utahpets.org/nmhcms/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=E7j8Aq+AH9k=&tabid=132
Looks like it's $60 to do a female. Males are $50.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey bird.... thats awesome

Thanks for the leg work :!: :!:


----------

